# is there a way to practice or get used to partner app without live riders



## Raroberts (Oct 20, 2015)

I wanted to test and get used to the partner app to explore the features and options before I actually am on the road picking up people. I tried using the rider app to request a ride right after I go online hoping to get myself so I can get used to the app but every time I request a ride I get some other driver that's much farther away. I cancel the ride right away, which is probably pissing someone off. I only tried twice. I am requesting a ride from the same address as I am sitting with the partner app. Any suggestions?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Turn it on and let it rip, well that is how I started. You can do it!


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

OJT at its finest.

Shall I set the pin near you and cancel after 4 minutes.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

No practice runs. Turn it on and as Choochie said, just do it. If you **** up the first few rides, who cares, just tell the a$$holes your new. Try doing two or three rides the first day to settle the nerves and work on the app. Next day go balls out. lol


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Raroberts said:


> I wanted to test and get used to the partner app to explore the features and options before I actually am on the road picking up people. I tried using the rider app to request a ride right after I go online hoping to get myself so I can get used to the app but every time I request a ride I get some other driver that's much farther away. I cancel the ride right away, which is probably pissing someone off. I only tried twice. I am requesting a ride from the same address as I am sitting with the partner app. Any suggestions?


It will cost you a few bucks but you can have a friend ping you and put in a destination 2 blocks away. That way you can see the "arrived " banner etc. But Uber will get about half of the fare you'll pay your friend.

I would do this ONCE and really pay attention to everything. Time is very cheap so do a very short trip and make sure you know where and how to contact the rider and so on.

Personally I just went out and drove.

There are videos also. I never watched one though.


----------



## Johnny Lu (Oct 25, 2015)

I thought the same thing. I was nervous that I would of screwed it up. Like choochie said, just let it rip. You won't have a problem.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Raroberts said:


> I wanted to test and get used to the partner app to explore the features and options before I actually am on the road picking up people. I tried using the rider app to request a ride right after I go online hoping to get myself so I can get used to the app but every time I request a ride I get some other driver that's much farther away. I cancel the ride right away, which is probably pissing someone off. I only tried twice. I am requesting a ride from the same address as I am sitting with the partner app. Any suggestions?


You will have no problems till it matters anyways, like the others said turn it on and go...if you want to be cautious stick to the area you know best and dead head (drive back empty) till you get a nice cushion for your ratings then expand. Don't make excuses for anything and do your best...you'll be fine


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Raroberts said:


> I wanted to test and get used to the partner app to explore the features and options before I actually am on the road picking up people. I tried using the rider app to request a ride right after I go online hoping to get myself so I can get used to the app but every time I request a ride I get some other driver that's much farther away. I cancel the ride right away, which is probably pissing someone off. I only tried twice. I am requesting a ride from the same address as I am sitting with the partner app. Any suggestions?


Stop being a wimp and just pop your cherry,


----------

